# Most miles per tank (N47) 650+ possible?



## CorradoJr (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm a big fan of trying for the most miles per tank club, similar to what the TDI guys do at 
TDIClub.com

1,000 miles per tank :yikes:
https://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=383432

I only have 1,900 miles on my car (F30 2016 328d xDrive) but after brimming the tank, range seems possible for a 650 mile journey. Unfortunately I do lots of city driving and will never see 650 miles, on a road trip however, will certainly see.

Of course, some models have larger fuel tanks which is advantageous. I believer the F30 sedan's capacity is 15.0 gallons.

What is the most miles you've done per tank?


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Do be aware that great care must be taken to NOT run the tank dry. In the old days, that was death to the fuel pump and injectors, and while that won't happen today, it will shorten their service life. Not to mention what a bitch it is repriming and getting the engine to start after an out-of-fuel episode. So if you insist on going for that record, be sure to keep a 5 gallon can of diesel in the trunk for when you are getting close so you can be sure of not running dry.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

CorradoJr said:


> I'm a big fan of trying for the most miles per tank club, similar to what the TDI guys do at TDIClub.com. [ ... ] What is the most miles you've done per tank?


750 miles in my 2003 ALH TDI summer of 2015 was a drop in the bucket. It'll be a long time until I try in the X535d.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I would sure hope you can get there, getting over 600 on a 335d just takes all highway miles and not driving like a maniac, so 650 on a 328d with just a 1 gallon smaller tank should be no issue


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Hoooper said:


> I would sure hope you can get there, getting over 600 on a 335d just takes all highway miles and not driving like a maniac, so 650 on a 328d with just a 1 gallon smaller tank should be no issue


After the deletes my 335d routinely gets over 700 and as high as 760. Getting over 600 just requires a mix of city and highway and judicious use of the skinny pedal. I also use Power Service.


----------



## John Galt (Jul 21, 2012)

I have netted over 650 miles in my F15 35d but I'm in field sales and travel nearly 95% hwy. The trip I netted the most MPG was one that took me on back country roads for 2 hrs after a 3 hr hwy drive. When I filled the tank back up, it estimated an estimated cruising range of 821 miles!!!


----------



## pmwhitehead (Jun 24, 2014)

I routinely show 500+ miles with a quarter tank remaining. This morning I had 605 and the low fuel warning was not yet on. 

A word of caution, though- running low of fuel will have detrimental effects on your fuel pumps, especially the lift pump inside the tank. It depends on the fuel for cooling and lubrication. You won't kill it outright, but you will shorten its life, possibly by a lot. I used to be a mechanic, and I'd ask folks who came in for fuel pumps how low they ran the tank, and they routinely told me they filled up when the light came on. I try to fill up when I get to a quarter tank.


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

jfxogara said:


> After the deletes my 335d routinely gets over 700 and as high as 760. Getting over 600 just requires a mix of city and highway and judicious use of the skinny pedal. I also use Power Service.


I checked out your Fuelly page but don't see any 700+mile logs. Where does the 760 come from? Is that the onboard readout?


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

The most I've done was 600 miles and I still had a 1/4 tank. I thought I could finish my journey, but I try to never run the tank much more than 1/4 below.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

mefferso said:


> I checked out your Fuelly page but don't see any 700+mile logs. Where does the 760 come from? Is that the onboard readout?


Oops, I did the same thing and went to his Fuelly page. I guess that would have to be the computer estimate to empty. Hopefully that's the total estimate right before fill-up vice right after fill up.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

This is easy. Just disable or dial back your EGR like the TDI guys. Har..har.har.har..


----------



## serge1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Michael47 said:


> Do be aware that great care must be taken to NOT run the tank dry.
> ..
> 
> Not to mention what a bitch it is repriming and getting the engine to start after an out-of-fuel episode.


Really? It can't be more than a couple extra cranks than usual. Really.

Happened a couple times in my X5 35d after I was too lazy to fuel up (the usual "I will do it in the morning") and parked on a decline in the driveway. Next morning - no start.

Nothing more than a slight inconvenience.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

mefferso said:


> I checked out your Fuelly page but don't see any 700+mile logs. Where does the 760 come from? Is that the onboard readout?


Mefferso yes from, the onboard readout. Before the deletes it would occasionally touch 690 or 700, but now it regularly hits 760 although I refuel before getting that close to empty.


----------



## CorradoJr (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's my latest, and best MPG to date. Hit 700 miles with 13 to go! :yikes:

The car's computer is slightly optimistic, doing MPG by hand it's 47.8 MPG. Road trip doing 55-60 MPH from Boston to Philadelphia.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

I did 627 miles driving I-5 Oregon to California about a year ago. Chickened out and filled up before making it all the way home so could have gone further. I don't have a gentle right foot so I was pretty impressed with the range of the 335d. Just passing 91000 miles and I average about 500 miles per tank with 50/50 driving.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

On my N57 335d I got 620 miles one tank. Best the computer ever forecast was slightly north of 700.


----------



## ddsski (Jul 23, 2009)

She'll run forever if you find a long enough hill. NOTHING WORSE THAN FOLLOWING ONE OF THOSE HYPERMILING LOSERS. BAD DRIVERS SCREWING UP FLOW ON THE ROADS BECAUSE THEY'RE CHEAP. THERE I PISSED EVERYONE OFF NOW.

THOSE TDI IDIOTS ARE NOW THE WORST HYPOCRITS ON THE ROADS WITH THEIR DIRTY DIESELS. HOPE THE COMPANY CAN'T RECOVER. They always were the German Chevy's to me anyway.

I've gotten ~610 on my X5d at 75 mph. Good enough for me at 26+mpg.


----------



## wolfsX5D (Jan 25, 2015)

*Over 600 miles and no low-fuel light*

With 601 miles and 94 miles left with a 5,200+ lbs X5 35D, 2012. That tank lasts a lot longer than my bladder.


----------



## ddsski (Jul 23, 2009)

My bladder is the limiter as well hehe:yikes:


----------

